

Inside LulzSec: Chatroom logs shine a light on the secretive hackers - dgl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/24/inside-lulzsec-chatroom-logs-hackers

======
Supermighty
I wonder if the Guardian will be their next target.

The log itself: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/24/lulzsec-
irc...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/24/lulzsec-irc-leak-the-
full-record)

